# Lock up torque converters



## WarrenM nz (Dec 14, 2007)

OK all you auto transmission experts. A question from an ignorant manual nutter. I have a 2.0 diesel turbo Nissan auto. When towing, the lock up in the converter disengages with just a hint of acceleration. This is a pain in the neck. The engine runs hotter and the economy goes down. I’ve adjusted the throttle position sensor to help fix this and it is better but it seems that it would be better if the toque converter could lock up in third and second as well. This in my mind would save all the heat and wasted power/ economy associated with the torque converter slippage. One could travel along the flat in 3rd with lock up or up hills in 2nd with lockup (without loading the engine as much). Assuming that I can set it up so that I could engage the torque converter lock up manually (shouldn’t be hard) is there any mechanical reason why this shouldn’t or couldn’t be done?


----------



## B14SER (Dec 31, 2007)

*hey*

well thats a trick question in case u didnt know, your tran. runs on hydrolic pressure and has many ways of sensing that pressure. if the pressure is too high the lockup disengages and also the comp. controls this for econ. and perf. issues. When towing u should ALWAYS use a trans cooler and a shift kit! And if your local trans shop says they cant put a shift kit in it, go some where else because i do shift kits in all of them. My B14 sentra is auto with a 3000 stall and shift kit. plus a trans cooler. And they told me you couldnt put one in mine so.......


I have pulled a F350 5 miles and trans temp only went up 30 deg., it was funny, he pulled my car to the strip and i pulled his truck home!! hope that helps? and i forgot to tell u your timing will affect you trans.:loser:


----------



## WarrenM nz (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks for that. I have had some more success since last time by increasing the length of the slots in the throttle position sensor so that I could move it around a bit more. It now holds lock up when going up small inclines and locks in with out having throttle off.


----------

